# Viper 5301 Lock Status with 2 way and 1 way remotes



## Viper5301 (Oct 14, 2011)

With my 2 way remote I can hit function twice, followed by holding it down and it will display the "lock status".

Using the 2 way remote, this seems to work fine. With the remote, if I lock the vehicle and then execute the buttons as described above, it shows locked. I unlock the vehicle with the 2 way remote, the "lock status" shows unlocked.

My question is when I put the one way remote in the picture.

If I lock the vehicle with the 2 way remote ... the lock status says locked.

I know unlock the vehicle with the 1 way remote. The vehicle unlocks.

However, on the 2 way remote, if I query the lock status again ... it still says locked. Huh???

What is the "lock status" really supposed to report???


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Viper5301 said:


> With my 2 way remote I can hit function twice, followed by holding it down and it will display the "lock status".
> 
> Using the 2 way remote, this seems to work fine. With the remote, if I lock the vehicle and then execute the buttons as described above, it shows locked. I unlock the vehicle with the 2 way remote, the "lock status" shows unlocked.
> 
> ...



Weather the doors are locked or not, as you can put the car in Valet mode for the garage so as it will not arm on them. but the lock and unlock buttons still work it just wont "arm" the alarm.


----------



## Viper5301 (Oct 14, 2011)

Perhaps you misunderstood the question. Let me detail further.

With the 2 way (Two - Way) remote:

1. Hit the unlock button
2. Key pad reports unlocked.
3. Doors on car unlock.
4. Hit Function, Function, Hold Function.
5. Key pad reports unlocked.
6. Hit the lock button.
7. Doors on car lock.
8. Hit Function, Function, Hold Function.
9. Key pad reports locked.

Now ... with the 1 way (One - Way) remote:

10. Hit the unlock button
11. Doors on car unlock.

Now ... going back to the 2 way (Two - Way) remote:

12. Hit Function, Function, Hold Function.
13. Key pad reports locked.

???

My confusion however is that with the *one* way remote at step 10, I unlocked the car. Why is the *two* way remote reporting locked at step 13?


----------

